# New video- Natural Stone Finishes



## JBroida (Jul 19, 2011)

After shooting the double bevel sharpening video, i decided to have some fun. I thought it might be cool to show a natural stone in action and the finish that it leaves versus what you normally see from synthetic stones. Hope you enjoy it.

Please let me know if you have any questions about anything in the video.

[video=youtube;k6Dc3rMct_w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6Dc3rMct_w[/video]


----------



## ThEoRy (Jul 19, 2011)

Cool Man great vid!


----------



## TamanegiKin (Jul 19, 2011)

Rad video Jon! Now I want a natural stone to play with for my single bevel knives. My fiancee and wallet send their thanks.


----------



## JBroida (Jul 19, 2011)

TamanegiKin said:


> Rad video Jon! Now I want a natural stone to play with for my single bevel knives. My fiancee and wallet send their thanks.


 
lol... no problem

:devilburn:


----------



## Darkhoek (Jul 19, 2011)

What stone are you using in the vid, Jon?

DarKHoeK


----------



## JBroida (Jul 19, 2011)

shobu suita coming directly from the gesshin 4k


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jul 19, 2011)

Lately I've been thinking about getting into the whole Kasumi finish thing(I just sharpen mine to work, but it's fugly), but I don't have the money(or need) to buy a whole natural stone. Any suggestions on where I can get some fingerstones to make for this kind of finish?


----------



## JBroida (Jul 19, 2011)

you can get a nice finish off of the takashima awasedo i sell (which arent too expensive relative to other options), or talk to Maxim. In the same way i'm obsessed with stones and knives, maxim is obsessed with natural stones and sharpening... he'd be the person i'd talk to if i were in your shoes.


----------



## 99Limited (Jul 19, 2011)

You could have talked about the results with the natural stone and I would have never understood what you were try to say. This video makes the concept very clear that natural stones can do things that synthetics cannot although I still not sure why. I guess I'll have to wait for that "Ah haw" moment.


----------



## JBroida (Jul 19, 2011)

its a function of the type of abrasives, their ability to break down, and how the hardness of the stone effects the sharpening. I could get similar looking results with synthetics, but it would involve multiple stones and would still not look exactly the same... and the edge feel would be different.


----------



## 99Limited (Jul 19, 2011)

What amazes me is the separation between the cladding and the inner steel is so visible when using the natural stone and is virtually invisible using the synthetic stone.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 19, 2011)

johndoughy said:


> Lately I've been thinking about getting into the whole Kasumi finish thing(I just sharpen mine to work, but it's fugly), but I don't have the money(or need) to buy a whole natural stone. Any suggestions on where I can get some fingerstones to make for this kind of finish?


 
you can fake it readily with micro-mesh pads and some practice.


----------



## JBroida (Jul 19, 2011)

micromesh never looks the same... you can do a better job making it look similar with a suehiro rika or synthetic aoto


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 19, 2011)

JBroida said:


> micromesh never looks the same... you can do a better job making it look similar with a suehiro rika or synthetic aoto


 
not in my experience, and i've tried a bunch of synthetics (including the synthetic aoto and the rika). it just takes practice with the micro-mesh, like anything else.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 19, 2011)

it doesn't look precisely like good natural stones, but i think both of these blades look pretty good. not a great pic (lights bad in my kitchen, this time of day), and neither knife is fresh, both knives having picked up patina and scratches over the past few months, but i think there is good color and definition. sharpened on synthetic stones, and the base finish was created on a King 800x stone. after that, the cosmetics were finished on micro-mesh in about 10 minutes per knife. you can see where the blade road isn't quite flat on the heel of the yanagi. it's much, much less noticeable in person. i haven't bothered to quite finish it.


----------



## JBroida (Jul 19, 2011)

EdipisReks said:


> it doesn't look precisely like good natural stones, but i think both of these blades look pretty good. not a great pic (lights bad in my kitchen, this time of day), and neither knife is fresh, both knives having picked up patina and scratches over the past few months, but i think there is good color and definition. sharpened on synthetic stones, and the base finish was created on a King 800x stone. after that, the cosmetics were finished on micro-mesh in about 10 minutes per knife. you can see where the blade road isn't quite flat on the heel of the yanagi. it's much, much less noticeable in person. i haven't bothered to quite finish it.


 
ahh... i see what you're doing. Looks nice. Heres a finish off of a rika:


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 19, 2011)

that looks good, too.  the micro-mesh is definitely not a complete solution, but they have the advantage of being quick and cheap.


----------



## JBroida (Jul 19, 2011)

the main difference in using synthetics (and micromesh) is that you end up with a visible scratch pattern (especially in the jigane), whereas with naturals, it looks smooth and without scratches


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 19, 2011)

no argument here.


----------



## monty (Jul 19, 2011)

For folks like me who are not well informed about natural stones (yet), can you compare the stone in your video to the takashima awasedo you sell? $150 seems like a good place to start experimenting, but I'd be going in somewhat blind.

On another note, is the wobble in that plastic pan hard to deal with? I wonder if a stainless steel pan would eliminate the wobble (unless that's something you want)?


----------



## JBroida (Jul 19, 2011)

monty said:


> For folks like me who are not well informed about natural stones (yet), can you compare the stone in your video to the takashima awasedo you sell? $150 seems like a good place to start experimenting, but I'd be going in somewhat blind.
> 
> On another note, is the wobble in that plastic pan hard to deal with? I wonder if a stainless steel pan would eliminate the wobble (unless that's something you want)?


 
sure... i can try to shoot a video with the two stones soon.

the wobble isnt normally that bad... i move the bridge to the side of the pan and it pretty much goes away. Stainless steel pans wobble more actually. I tested


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jul 22, 2011)

Plus, try finding a working kitchen with hotel pans that still have flat bottoms. PSH. They're practically big bowls.


----------



## JBroida (Jul 22, 2011)

thats another reason i like the cambos over the stainless steel hotel pans


----------

